# When to First groom



## tumble2113 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Glad to find this forum, we finally brought our first Havanese home and we are learning a lot about her. She seems to have read the same books we have as she has been doing everything we expected right on cue.

I have heard that you should wait for their first grooming so the hair doesn't become corded, and will remain silky. I am not sure I am sure if the groomers near me are familair enough with Havanese to properly answer it. 

Can you get them groomed too early?

Jim


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Other than waiting till they have all their shots, I don't think it's a problem. In the early days with Milo (my first) I had them bathe him, clean up a little of the area between his eyes, pads, hiney, check his ears and cut nails. It really was simple -- till he started blowing coat, then all bets are off. Good luck with your new baby.

Pictures, please . . . and welcome.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats & welcome! I started brushing & bathing Lola myself right away. She got a bath from her breeder the day we picked her up at 11 weeks, then we bathed her at home every 2 - 4 weeks depending on how dirty she was. I think her first trip to the groomers was around 4 months, after she had all her shots. Its important to start brushing & grooming early so they get used to it. 

I'm not sure where you heard that about the hair cording? They won't keep that puppy coat forever anyways.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You need to be brushing her everyday, right from the start, to get her used to being brushed. The mats they get aren't bad when they are young, but once she starts blowing coat (somewhere between 6 months and a year,) you'll need to brush/comb her several times each day to keep her from getting the mats. Many of us do our own grooming, combing, bushing, and bathing. Even if you pay to have her hair cut, you'll have to brush her in between. 

She won't "cord" on her own, but she'll certainly mat on her own!


----------



## tumble2113 (Apr 14, 2010)

Susieg, Funny we originally planned on naming her Lola and she looks just like yours. Our daughter ended up wanting Nina.

Thanks, we started brushing her mostly every day. Using the rake type brush, she tolerates to likes it depending on the time of day.
Yesterday was her first trip into the tub, she was not quite happy, but she certainly dealt with it. No real fussing and no clamoring to get out. We plan to make this a bi-weekly occurrence.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I think most will agree with me that you shouldn't use a "rake type" brush. You want a good quality pin brush, and I will tell you that the Chris Christensen wooden pin brush is worth every penny and more; and a greyhound comb. The cheap pin brush I had first from the local pet supermarket was hurting Mojo and damaging his fur. The CC wood brush is just fabulous, and my girlfriend got one for her puppy as soon as she tried mine. The comb is indispensable. Mine is a CC #005 that is teflon coated, and I love it. A flea comb is pretty necessary for face hair.

Brush daily and get him used to the blow dryer, whatever kind of nail clipper/grinder you're going to use, get him used to seeing scissors around his face, basically anything you will do later or will have done later. Do it right and he won't mind grooming. Well, he'll put up with it, at least. Most of the time. When he's tired.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I ordered the book From Nose toTail that was suggested by forum members. It has really helped. We have always had golden retreivers so daily grooming is not unusual in this house. Mine love being groomed so much that they all vie for the first to be done.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Do it right and he won't mind grooming. Well said:


> ound:ound: Yeah!
> 
> And, yes to the Chris Christenson brush and combs, too!


----------



## tumble2113 (Apr 14, 2010)

Perfect, thank you all so much. Would you mind if I ask for the specific brushes you use?
I am not seeing the 005. I also see that I will need a trimmer for those in between touch ups. (Ran into that last night)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wooden pin brush, second brush down on this page, I got the smaller size:
http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm

Comb: #005 Buttercomb
http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm

And don't forget a nice little flea/face comb for around the eyes.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can order those from www.havtohavit.com and Havanese Rescue will benefit from the sale! I would be lost without my CC Wooden Pin Brush and I have two of the combs, one small one and one larger. I love both of them and all of it was worth every penny. It makes grooming easier on me and the dogs.

Welcome Nina and Jim!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good idea, Ann! I forgot...


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

tumble2113 said:


> Susieg, Funny we originally planned on naming her Lola and she looks just like yours. Our daughter ended up wanting Nina.QUOTE]
> 
> Nina is adorable! There's another black & white Lola on the forum too. I agree with the others on the pin brush and # 5 comb. I didn't buy them right away, but when I did it made all the difference. Even though I started early Lola doesn't particularly like being brushed, but she tolerates it b/c I let her chew on a bully stick while I brush her. She hates her baths and the blowdryer, but she tolerates them as well.
> 
> Enjoy your new baby! Sounds like you're doing great with the grooming already.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Do it right and he won't mind grooming. Well, he'll put up with it, at least. Most of the time. When he's tired.


Ain't THAT the truth!!!

I give Kodi a once-over in the morning, to catch any obvious knots and to make him presentable for the day. But his THOROUGH grooming is right before bed, for two reasons. First, he's tired, so he's more cooperative, and second, I've found that if he goes to bed with a TINY knot, it's a huge mat by the morning after sleeping on it all night!


----------



## tumble2113 (Apr 14, 2010)

Perfect, ordered the brushes and thank you for website, they had all of it.
Thanks for the well wishes, amazing how she became such a part of our home in two weeks (Actually by the time she got to our house).


----------

